# Prostatakrebs > Androgenentzugstherapien >  Kritik der Hormonblockade

## RuStra

Hallo HB-Fans,

nach 5 Jahren Beschäftigung mit dieser wohl einzig weit wirksamen Beahandlungsform des PK und eigenen Erfahrungen -bis heute- muss ich endlich mal tiefer schürfen: Ich fange bei Huggins 1941 an, nehme die  ersten Papiere  von  1947 und 1950, auf die Leibowitz hinweist und in denen schon von nicht schädlicher, sondern segensreicher Wirkung des Testosterons berichtet wurde und -so hoffe ich- komme irgendwann bei den aktuellen Warnungen vor Hormonblockaden aus der naturheilkundlichen Ecke an.

Zuviel spricht gegen Hormonblockade, vor allem, dass sie nicht die Lösung unserer Probleme ist. Aber auch, dass nach wie vor die Erklärung, was genau vorgeht, nicht vorliegt. Man beachte nur das Chaos in den Beschreibungen, was die Androgene denn nun im einzelnen genau machen, wenn sie sich den entsprechenden Zellen nähern. Dockt das Testo an der Membran an? Oder doch im Cytosol? Oder erst im Zellkern? Wie ist das beim DHT, das ja erst drinnen gebildet wird, anders? Hat das Testo neben dem Zellkern-Rezeptor-Partner noch einen auf der Membran und ist diese Wahlmöglichkeit verantwortlich für unterschiedliche Wirkung, mal Wachstum, mal Apoptose zu verursachen?

Ich habe jedenfalls eine neue Seite gemacht, die mit den HB- und TRT-Seiten im Zusammenhang gesehen werden sollten:
http://www.promann-hamburg.de/HBDIS.htm

Grüsse,
Rudolf

----------


## HansiB

Hallo Rudolf,
dein Tun ist da ja auch da sehr zu loben.

Was empfiehlst du einem Neuen mit PSA 740 oder höher, GS 8 oder höher mit umfangreichen Knochenmetastasen, mach eine 3 HB oder etwa vertaue deinem Uro?

Gestern habe ich mit einer Witwe eines verstorbenen PKlers gesprochen. GS 9, lange unbehandelt, unbergreiflich, ein Wahnsinn. Als er in unsere SHG kam war es wohl schon zu spät, er wechselte den Uro, er starb nach ca. 2 Jahren PK, mit Metatsasen nicht nur in LK und Knochen, sondern im ganzen Körper. Er bekam anfänglich nicht einmal eine HB und hatte einen aPSA von 6.

Gruß Hans

----------


## Helmut.2

Hallo, lieber Rudolf,

ich habe nicht nur vor Dir grosse Achtung sondern auch Anderen gegenüber, die mit solch hohen Einsatz uns neuesten Diagnosen Anwensungen so wie neue Therapien auch aus faßt vergessenen Zeiten nahe bringen wollen!

Den Aufsatz von Leibowitz MD Testosteronspiegel habe ich wohl schon mehrmals gelesen und jetzt kommst Du -Bitte nich falsch verstehen- mit der TRT, dreifachen Gabe von Testosteron? und die ganze Zeit wird HB oder noch besser DHB propagiert, da müssen nicht nur die betroffenen Männer ein gewaltiges Umdenken nachvollziehen *sondern die Ärzteschaft erst recht!*

*Viele von den Urologen würden das sowieso verweigen, eine sollche Therapie durchzuführen und wie soll Man(n) es bewerkstelligen um das zu bekommen, über die Krankenkasse wird es wohl nicht gehen!*

*Lieben Gruß, Helmut*

----------


## Harro

*Hochdosis-Testosteron*

Hallo Rudolf, ich habe die Nacht rumgehen lassen, damit Deine bemerkenswerten Recherchen möglichst lange die Frontpage zieren und sofort jedem Interessierten auffallen. Natürlich erfordert das ein Umdenken der Urologen oder Onkologen, wie es auch Helmut ausführt. So viele Dinge bei der Behandlung des PCa haben sich als nicht richtig oder als nicht empfehlenswert herauskristallisiert. Warum soll denn die nun nicht nur bislang angezweifelte sondern durch mehrere Fälle als möglich bewiesene Methode der zusätzlichen Testosterongabe nicht ein neuer radikaler Behandlungsweg sein?
Hier eröffnen sich doch enorme neue Wege gerade für fast hoffnungslose Fälle.

*"Chancen präsentieren sich uns mit Vorliebe in der Maske von Unannehmlichkeiten""         * (Unbekannt)

Gruß Hutschi

----------


## RuStra

> Den Aufsatz von Leibowitz MD Testosteronspiegel habe ich wohl schon mehrmals gelesen und jetzt kommst Du -Bitte nich falsch verstehen- mit der TRT, dreifachen Gabe von Testosteron?


Hallo Helmut,
wie ich Leibowitz verstehe, hat er im Laufe seiner TRT-Versuche immer grösseres Zutrauen zu diesem Weg gefasst. Das drückt sich in seinen Angaben aus, welches T-Level er erreichen möchte. Wenn 500 der Normalwert ist, dann ist er mittlerweile bei der Fragestellung angelangt, was denn mit 1800 bis 3000 ist, nachzulesen in dem Papier von 2006:

"
Thus, the essential question is not whether testosterone is beneficial or harmful to a man with previously treated prostate cancer, but whether a T of 500 is better or worse than a T of 1,800-3,000. Obviously, that question has never been studied."
*Die entscheidende Frage ist deshalb nicht, ob Testosteron vorteilhaft oder schädlich ist für einen Mann mit PK-Vorbehandlung, sondern ob ein Testosteron von 500 besser oder schlechter ist als ein Testosteron von 1800 - 3000. Natürlich ist diese Frage nie untersucht worden.*





> und die ganze Zeit wird HB oder noch besser DHB propagiert, da müssen nicht nur die betroffenen Männer ein gewaltiges Umdenken nachvollziehen *sondern die Ärzteschaft erst recht!*


das ist kein Gegensatz! Leibowitz wird doch durch den TRT-Einsatz kein HB-Gegner, im Gegenteil, sein DHB-Konzept macht doch eher immer mehr die Runde, s.die neuesten AUA-Guidelines bzgl. PCa-Behandlung, auf die Christian hinwies: Dort ist ja einfach der "unaufhörlichen historischen Strömung", dass als ERST-Behandlung die Männer ne ADT machen, Rechnung getragen worden, indem dieses Konzept aufgenommen wurde.

Nein, Leibowitz hat kein Problem damit, das eine, das in die eine Richtung zeigt (Androgene blocken), in einem Nacheinander mit dem anderen, das in die genau gegenteilige Richtung zeigt (Androgene geben, genauer T geben), zu verknüpfen. Das kann er, weil er kein Dogmatiker ist. Weil er offen ist. Und mit sich selbst und seinen Erkenntnismöglichkeiten menschlich und humorvoll umgeht. Es ist kein Zufall, dass er z.B. ziemlich am Anfang seines diesjährigen Fullerton-Vortrages wieder seine Spruch von 1994 zeigt, dass er, je mehr er über den PK lernt, umso weniger an das, was er über den PK zu wissen glaubte, festhalten kann.
Aufgrund dieser Offenheit hat er in den Jahren ab 97 in der Literatur herumgestöbert und  ist da auf  so absonderliche und  heftige  Papiere  gestossen wie die beiden aus 1947 und 50  (ich würde übrigens  demjenigen einen ausgeben, der sie mir beschafft !). 




> *Viele von den Urologen würden das sowieso verweigen, eine sollche Therapie durchzuführen und wie soll Man(n) es bewerkstelligen um das zu bekommen, über die Krankenkasse wird es wohl nicht gehen!*


klar, das übliche Problem. Aber nimm mal mich, immerhin ein Anfang: Mein T-Wert ist aufgrund der Casodex- und Proscar-/Avodart-Einnahme jetzt schon seit Januar weit über der Obergrenze, 34 bis 39. Nun will ich nicht immer weiter Casodex nehmen, aber wir kennen ja Mittel, den T-Wert nach oben zu  drücken, wie gezieltes Training. Bei der T-Gabe kenne ich die Mittel nicht, weiss nicht, was sie kosten, was sie bringen. Es gibt ja Mittel, die über die Haut aufgenommen werden und sicher auch Spritzen - wir werden sehen. Aber warum soll man nicht diesen oder jenen Arzt davon überzeugen können, dass z.B. nach einer HB der Testo-Wert sofort und nachhaltig angehoben werden sollte? Unsere derzeit behandelnden Ärzte lehnen das zwar ab, aber wir sollten sie mit der Evidenz dieses Weges konfrontieren.

Grüsse,
Rudolf

----------


## RuStra

> Was empfiehlst du einem Neuen mit PSA 740 oder höher, GS 8 oder höher mit umfangreichen Knochenmetastasen, mach eine 3 HB oder etwa vertaue deinem Uro?
> 
> Gestern habe ich mit einer Witwe eines verstorbenen PKlers gesprochen. GS 9, lange unbehandelt, unbergreiflich, ein Wahnsinn. Als er in unsere SHG kam war es wohl schon zu spät, er wechselte den Uro, er starb nach ca. 2 Jahren PK, mit Metatsasen nicht nur in LK und Knochen, sondern im ganzen Körper. Er bekam anfänglich nicht einmal eine HB und hatte einen aPSA von 6.
> 
> Gruß Hans



Hallo Hans, ich möchte keine Schwarz-Weiss-Hektik-Debatte. HB oder nicht oder DHB-Lastigkeit des BPS oder son Quatschn; auch nicht die HB-geht-sowieso-nicht-weil-nicht-mehr-diploid - mach Strahlentherapie!

Solche Ansätze führen zu nichts.
Nein, die HB macht Sinn, ist effektiv. Sie ist nur nicht die Lösung. Das Problem der Androgenresistenz bleibt. 

Setzen wir aber z.B. bei der Debatte, wie kann Androgenresistenz vermieden werden, wieder auf -oder bei einer anderen Debatte über die Nachhaltigkeit einer Androgenblockade gg. PK-, dann stellt man schnell fest, dass die Verhältnisse im menschlichen body hinsichtlich der Wirkungen der Sexualhormone und hinsichtlich der Wirkungen von Interventionen in den Sexualhormonhaushalt nicht geklärt sind. Es gibt in den einzelnen molekularbiologischen Begründungen für 
a)die Wirkung bei Androgenblockade, 
b)die Entstehung von Androgenresistenz, 
c)die Veränderungen der PK-Tumore im Zuge der HB-Behandlung
unterschiedliche, z.T. sich widersprechende Darstellungen. 

In dem von fs 2004 geposteten Beitrag der Regensburger Urologen heisst es gleich zu Anfang:
"Die molekularbiologischen Zusammenhänge im Rahmen des Androgenentzugs sind im einzelnen noch immer nicht restlos aufgeklärt, jedoch konnte von mehreren Autoren eine Zunahme der Apoptoserate (programmierter Zelltod) nachgewiesen werden."

Ich möchte eine Kritik der HB, was heisst, erneut auf den Prüfstand legen, was passiert und Fragen generieren, die die sich eindeutig widersprechenden Phänomene zu erfassen versuchen. Und dass ich mit Huggins anfangen möchte, hat u.a. damit zu tun, dass mir eine echte Huggins-Diskussion hier in den Jahren, in denen ich mitdiskutiere, noch nicht untergekommen ist. Also, was hat er denn nun wirklich entdeckt?

Wenn ich Warnungen von z.B.  Dr.Tallberg hinsichtlich der irreversiblen Eingriffe in das Gonaden-Nebennieren-Hypophysen-Dreieck  -durch chemische oder chirurgische Kastration der Hoden/Eierstöcke, der Nebennieren, der Hypophse  ( sowohl die Entfernung der Nebennieren wie der Hypophyse gehört(e) zum Arsenal dieser tollen "Entdecker") - anschaue, dann kann man in einer Theater-Szene Huggins mit seiner Nobelpreisrede auftreten lassen und dann Tallberg hinzukommen lassen. Spannender gehts nicht.

grüsse,
Rudolf

----------


## RuStra

> Warum soll denn die nun nicht nur bislang angezweifelte sondern durch mehrere Fälle als möglich bewiesene Methode der zusätzlichen Testosterongabe nicht ein neuer radikaler Behandlungsweg sein?
> Hier eröffnen sich doch enorme neue Wege gerade für fast hoffnungslose Fälle.


Ja, sehe ich auch so. Nur dass eine Methode nicht durch ein paar Fälle bewiesen werden kann. Aber es gibt ja mehr als das Praxis-Ergebnis einiger mutiger Ärzte. Deswegen muss die Diskussion bei den 40er Jahren wieder anfangen. Neben Huggins wurden dort Versuche mit Mäusen gemacht usw. Und die Debatte muss bei dem aktuellen Regulations-Verständis therapeutischen Herangehens enden.

So, ich muss aufhören, 
gleich ist Gruppe,
schönen Sonntag noch,
Rudolf

----------


## Bernhard A.

Hallo Rudolf! Hallo Mitstreiter!

Informationen über evt. Behandlungen mit zusätzlichem Testosteron verfolge ich schon seit fast zwei Jahren. Grund ist der enorm tiefe T.-Wert, der bei meiner PK-Entdeckung, gleichzeitig mit dem PSA, gemessen wurde.(2.38ng/ml) Bislang habe ich es nicht reskiert, außer mit pflanzlichen Mitteln, meinen Test.-Wert höher zu bekommen.(z.Z: 3,73ng/ml) Jetzt zwei Jahre nach meiner Behandlung fange ich auch langsam an, darüber nachzudenken, ob man nicht mit Hormonpflastern Werte von 6-7 ng/ml, vorsichtig anstreben könnte?
Neben der sehr kontrovers diskutierten Hormongabe stellen sich für mich jedoch noch einige sehr interessante Fragen. Hier im Forum haben wir eine sehr gute Möglichkeit Erfahrungen auszutauschen, bzw. Mini-Statistiken zu erstellen. Viele werden sich vermutlich gar nicht darüber bewusst sein, dass Sie mit Ihren gemessenen Test.-Werten, vielleicht nicht geahnte Zusammenhänge, aufdecken können.
- Gibt es eine Parallelität (Häufigkeit) zwischen niedrigen Eingangs-Test. und der Häufigkeit von PK ?
- Gibt es einen Zusammenhang zwischen niedrigen bzw. mittleren(bis hohen) Test.-Werten nach der Behandlung, zu schlechten bzw. guten Behandlungsergebnissen ?
Es wäre sicherlich interessant wenn viele Forumsteilnehmer Dir Ihre Werte und Erfahrungen zukommen lassen würden!
Für meine Person kann ich schon sagen, dass es mir mit meinem derzeitigen Test.-Wert an der unteren Grenzen, schon wesentlich besser geht, wie vor zwei Jahren mit dem viel zu tiefen Wert. Anliegend habe ich Meinungen von Dr.Leibowitz und Dr. fs kopiert. Weiter eine Information über zu niedrigen Testosteron-Wert, wie man Ihn in ähnlicher Form oft im Internet finden kann. Interessant ist vor allem, dass die Verschlechterung der Sexualität nur eine der Folgen von Test.-Mangel ist. Gegenüber den anderen möglichen Folgen ist die Sexualität geradezu unwichtig.

Gruß
Bernhard A.




> (* Dr. Leibowitz)* Für meine Patienten wäre es mir lieber, sie hätten ein deutlich erhöhtes PSA zusammen mit einem hohen physiologischen Testosteronspiegel statt eines niedrigen, aber messbaren PSA zusammen mit niedrigem Testosteron. 
> *(Dr. fs)**Re: Erste Muster-PKH - fünf Patienten radikale Prostatektomie**Urologe*, _03.02.06, 20:08_ Hallo Bernhard,
> dieser Punkt wird in der Ärzteschaft sehr kontrovers diskutiert - die meisten sind strikt dagegen - Leibowitz sagt: je höher, desto besser.
> Ich persönlich sehe nach 1-2 Jahren "null-PSA" keine Probleme in der Testosteronsubstituion nach OP. 
> Wir dopen ja nicht in astronomische Höhen, sondern normalisieren nur einen zu niedrigen Spiegel.
> Wer dagegen ist müsste eigentlich ALLEN Männern mit normalen T.spiegeln das Hormon entziehen. Das macht keiner und ist auch medizinisch Blödsinn. 
> Wenn die PSA dann wieder ansteigt, hätte sie das auch ohne T.gabe wenig später gemacht.
> Nach DHB ist durch die 5AR der T.spiegel eh meist reaktiv höher.
> Bei kurativer Strahlentherapie habe ich ein wenig Bauchschmerzen - obwohl meine o.g. Erklärungen prinzipiell auch hier zuträfen.
> ...

----------


## Reinardo

Hallo Rudolf:- Du schreibst:

s.die neuesten AUA-Guidelines bzgl. PCa-Behandlung, auf die Christian hinwies: Dort ist ja einfach der "unaufhörlichen historischen Strömung", dass als ERST-Behandlung die Männer ne ADT machen, Rechnung getragen worden, indem dieses Konzept aufgenommen wurde.

Wo hat Christian das geschrieben? Habe ich da etwas nicht gelesen? Auf seinen Bericht von dem letzten Kongress dort warte ich seit langem. Oder hat er Dir das nur gesagt?

Danke im Voraus für einen Hinweis.
Gruss, Reinardo

----------


## RuStra

> Hallo Rudolf:- Du schreibst:
> 
> s.die neuesten AUA-Guidelines bzgl. PCa-Behandlung, auf die Christian hinwies: Dort ist ja einfach der "unaufhörlichen historischen Strömung", dass als ERST-Behandlung die Männer ne ADT machen, Rechnung getragen worden, indem dieses Konzept aufgenommen wurde.
> 
> Wo hat Christian das geschrieben? Habe ich da etwas nicht gelesen? Auf seinen Bericht von dem letzten Kongress dort warte ich seit langem. Oder hat er Dir das nur gesagt?
> 
> Danke im Voraus für einen Hinweis.
> Gruss, Reinardo


Hallo Reinardo,

auf der BPS-frontpage ist ja ein bericht über die neueste AUA - wenn du da den link anklickst:

http://www.prostatakrebs-bps.de/inde...305&Itemid=149

findest in dem bericht den AUA-link:

http://www.auanet.org/guidelines

da findest du dann alle guidelines, klickst du prostate cancer (07) an, brauchst du nur noch den full report anklicken und schon kannst du lesen  - ein 82-seiten-teil

so hab ichs gemacht ... und so funktioniert es ...

grüsse,
Rudolf

----------


## RuStra

> Hallo Rudolf! Hallo Mitstreiter!
> 
> Informationen über evt. Behandlungen mit zusätzlichem Testosteron verfolge ich schon seit fast zwei Jahren. Grund ist der enorm tiefe T.-Wert, der bei meiner PK-Entdeckung, gleichzeitig mit dem PSA, gemessen wurde.(2.38ng/ml) Bislang habe ich es nicht reskiert, außer mit pflanzlichen Mitteln, meinen Test.-Wert höher zu bekommen.(*z.Z: 3,73ng/m*l) Jetzt zwei Jahre nach meiner Behandlung fange ich auch langsam an, darüber nachzudenken, ob man nicht mit Hormonpflastern Werte von 6-7 ng/ml, vorsichtig anstreben könnte?




Hallo Bernhard,

mit Hormonpflastern? Was kann da erreicht werden? Dein Pegel müsste viel viel höher angehoben werden als nur bis knapp an die Untergrenze - wenn ich mal den "Norm"-Wert von *4,4 ng/ml als Untergrenze* nehme.
Wie Du in dem 2006er-Leibowitz-Papier lesen kannst, geht er die hochdos.TRT mit dem Ziel an, ein drei- bis fünfach höheren T-Level als "normal" anzustreben.

in Deiner PKG ist sicher auch der zu tiefe T-Level als Problem nicht hinreichend gewürdigt worden, Deine Entscheidung für eine Kombi HB1+Radiation mag als Primär-Therapie-Entscheidung ein gangbarer Weg gewesen sein, aber im Moment bin ich natürlich sensibilisiert auf den Zusammenhang PK-Risk+niedrigesT.




> 





> Neben der sehr kontrovers diskutierten Hormongabe stellen sich für mich jedoch noch einige sehr interessante Fragen. Hier im Forum haben wir eine sehr gute Möglichkeit Erfahrungen auszutauschen, bzw. Mini-Statistiken zu erstellen. Viele werden sich vermutlich gar nicht darüber bewusst sein, dass Sie mit Ihren gemessenen Test.-Werten, vielleicht nicht geahnte Zusammenhänge, aufdecken können.
> - Gibt es eine Parallelität (Häufigkeit) zwischen niedrigen Eingangs-Test. und der Häufigkeit von PK ?
> - Gibt es einen Zusammenhang zwischen niedrigen bzw. mittleren(bis hohen) Test.-Werten nach der Behandlung, zu schlechten bzw. guten Behandlungsergebnissen ?
> Es wäre sicherlich interessant wenn viele Forumsteilnehmer Dir Ihre Werte und Erfahrungen zukommen lassen würden!
> Für meine Person kann ich schon sagen, dass es mir mit meinem derzeitigen Test.-Wert an der unteren Grenzen, schon wesentlich besser geht, wie vor zwei Jahren mit dem viel zu tiefen Wert. Anliegend habe ich Meinungen von Dr.Leibowitz und Dr. fs kopiert. Weiter eine Information über zu niedrigen Testosteron-Wert, wie man Ihn in ähnlicher Form oft im Internet finden kann. Interessant ist vor allem, dass die Verschlechterung der Sexualität nur eine der Folgen von Test.-Mangel ist. Gegenüber den anderen möglichen Folgen ist die Sexualität geradezu unwichtig.
> Gruß
> Bernhard A.


Leibowitz berichtet ja, dass die TRT-behandelten Männer von einer erheblichen Verbesserung ihrer Lebensqualität berichten, in vielerlei Hinsicht - s. den 2006er Text. interessant ist vielleicht auch die Auswertung der 24 Fälle - schau doch mal, da findest Du ähnlich Alte und ähnlich situierte Männer.

bis dann,
rudolf

----------


## Reinardo

Danke, Rudolf, für die Information.  In einer ansonsten stillen Stunde in dieser Woche werde ich mir das voernehmen. 82 Seiten, das kann ich am Bildschirm gar nicht lesen. Hoffentlich gibt es auch ein Skriptum.
Ich frage mich allerdings, warum Christian seinen Bericht so versteckt und nicht im Forum einen Extrakt, mindestens einen Hinweis bringt. 
Gruss, Reinardo

----------


## RuStra

> Ich frage mich allerdings, warum Christian seinen Bericht so versteckt und nicht im Forum einen Extrakt, mindestens einen Hinweis bringt. 
> Gruss, Reinardo


Weil Christian ständig auf Achse ist ... letzte Woche Bundesvorstand ... diese Woche Renovierungsarbeiten bei sich zu Hause ... nächste Woche ist er wieder up up & away - warten wir mal auf September, da wird er sich wohl wieder melden ...

----------


## RuStra

Bernhard,

 hier ein Nachtrag - eine Antwort von Sears (bei dem ich gerade wieder mal nachgeschaut haben, wg. Krill, s.die Debatte dort) 
zum Thema niedrigem Testo-Level:


Er sagt:
_Zwei Dinge drücken den Testo-Level:
1. Ausgedehnter Stress, der zur Cortisol-Produktion führt
2. Überschiessendes Fett, das das Enzym enthält, das Testo in Östradiol umwandelt
_
*Durch Stress-Reduzierung und Verringerung des Körper-Fetts (durch Insulin-Senkung) wird sich der Testo-Level verbessern.*


Das Enzym, das Testo in Östradiol umwandelt, ist die Aromatase. In normalem Prostatagewebe wird sie nicht exprimiert, aber in PK-Gewebe. Und schon sind wir wieder mitten drin in der General-Debatte um die Sexualhormone und was sie alles machen (sollen) und was nicht.



 grüsse,
Rudolf

*++++++++++++++++++++++++
*
*Q.*  Dear Dr. Sears, 

Will the Zone help *a male whose testosterone level has dropped dramatically*? Doctors think it may be stress related and say that once the level drops it will never go back to normal. 

pappylou 



*A.*  Dear Pappylou: 

Two things will push down testosterone levels. 

The first is *excess stress*, which increases the production of cortisol.
The other is *increased fat,* which contains the enzyme that converts testosterone into estradiol. 

By *reducing your stress and lowering your body fat* (by decreasing insulin), your testosterone levels will increase.

----------


## Bernhard A.

Hallo Rudolf !

Zitat Rudolf: 


> mit Hormonpflastern? Was kann da erreicht werden?



_Mit skrotalen Pflastern, das wie schon erwähnt am Hodensack selbst angebracht wird, wird der natürlich Verlauf des Testosteronspiegels am besten nachgeahmt - diese Therapieform hat sich daher ganz besonders bewährt. Denn Untersuchungen haben gezeigt, daß die Haut hier dünn und besonders gut durchblutet ist und deshalb das Testosteron bis zu 40 mal besser aufgenommen wird als an allen anderen Körperstellen. Zwar müssen dafür einige Haare geopfert werden, dafür ist das Pflaster dann aber auch diskret angebracht und unsichtbar für neugierige Blicke. Da diese Pflaster nur wenig Klebemasse enthalten, lassen sie sich schmerzfrei und einfach wieder entfernen._ 
Mit diesen Pflastern werden am Morgen Werte von 6-7 ng/ml erreicht. Im Tagesverlauf sinkt dann, entsprechend dem natürlichen Verhältnissen im Körper, auch die Wirkung des Pflasters auf ca. 4 ng/ml.

Zitat Rudolf: 


> wenn ich mal den "Norm"-Wert von *4,4 ng/ml als Untergrenze* nehme. Wie Du in dem 2006er-Leibowitz-Papier lesen kannst, geht er die hochdos.TRT mit dem Ziel an, ein drei- bis fünffach höheren T-Level als "normal" anzustreben.



Was verstehst unter dem 3-5- fachen T-Level ? (z.B. 4 x 4,4 ng/ml = 17,6 ng/ml) Leibowitz sieht Werte zwischen 6-11 ng/ml als Ideal an. Dr. fs spricht auch nur von einer Anhebung auf ein Normalnivau.

Zitat Rudolf: 


> im Moment bin ich natürlich sensibilisiert auf den Zusammenhang PK-Risk+niedrigesT.



Das entspricht auch meiner Anregung: _Gibt es einen Zusammenhang zwischen niedrigen bzw. mittleren(bis hohen) Test.-Werten nach der Behandlung, zu schlechten bzw. guten Behandlungsergebnissen ?_



> Dr.Sears: _Zwei Dinge drücken den Testo-Level:_
> _1. Ausgedehnter Stress, der zur Cortisol-Produktion führt_
> _2. Überschiessendes Fett, das das Enzym enthält, das Testo in Östradiol umwandelt_


_Stress hat ich reichlich in den Jahren vor meiner PK-Entdeckung. Mein Gewicht war vor zwei Jahren bei 99kg(1,76m groß) zur Zeit bin ich bei 85 kg durch Ernährungsumstellung angelangt. Ob dass schon zu den Wirkungen des Punktes 2. geführt hat ? Meine Blutwerte waren immer in Ordnung._ 

_Gruß Bernhard A._
__

----------


## RuStra

> _Mit skrotalen Pflastern, das wie schon erwähnt am Hodensack selbst angebracht wird, wird der natürlich Verlauf des Testosteronspiegels am besten nachgeahmt - diese Therapieform hat sich daher ganz besonders bewährt. Denn Untersuchungen haben gezeigt, daß die Haut hier dünn und besonders gut durchblutet ist und deshalb das Testosteron bis zu 40 mal besser aufgenommen wird als an allen anderen Körperstellen. Zwar müssen dafür einige Haare geopfert werden, dafür ist das Pflaster dann aber auch diskret angebracht und unsichtbar für neugierige Blicke. Da diese Pflaster nur wenig Klebemasse enthalten, lassen sie sich schmerzfrei und einfach wieder entfernen._ 
> Mit diesen Pflastern werden am Morgen Werte von 6-7 ng/ml erreicht. Im Tagesverlauf sinkt dann, entsprechend dem natürlichen Verhältnissen im Körper, auch die Wirkung des Pflasters auf ca. 4 ng/ml.


danke für die Info, das kann man sich nun gut vorstellen !!





> Was verstehst unter dem 3-5- fachen T-Level ? (z.B. 4 x 4,4 ng/ml = 17,6 ng/ml) Leibowitz sieht Werte zwischen 6-11 ng/ml als Ideal an. Dr. fs spricht auch nur von einer Anhebung auf ein Normalnivau.


Leibowitz hat in dem *Papier von 2002* davon gesprochen:
"
Für meine Patienten wäre es mir lieber, sie hätten ein deutlich erhöhtes PSA zusammen mit einem hohen physiologischen Testosteronspiegel statt eines niedrigen, aber messbaren PSA zusammen mit niedrigem Testosteron. *Ich würde PSA-Werte akzeptieren, die bei 5, 10 oder sogar 15 ng/ml ihr Plateau erreichen, besonders, wenn der Testosteronspiegel des 
Betreffen-den im* *Bereich von 6 bis 11** ng/ml liegt. 
"
*Mittlerweile, s. der Vortrag vom März, aber auch das *Papier von 2006*, geht er weiter:

"My *target level* for T in men that I treat with high-dose TRT is *1,800-3,000.* Thus, the essential question is not whether testosterone is beneficial or harmful to a man with previously treated prostate cancer, but
whether a T of 500 is better or worse than a T of 1,800-3,000. Obviously, that question has never been studied."

wobei es hier nicht ng/ml sind, sondern ng/dl, aber das ist ja, nur mit 10 multipliziert, das gleiche range: 440 to 710 ng/dl 




> Das entspricht auch meiner Anregung: _Gibt es einen Zusammenhang zwischen niedrigen bzw. mittleren(bis hohen) Test.-Werten nach der Behandlung, zu schlechten bzw. guten Behandlungsergebnissen ?"_
> _Stress hat ich reichlich in den Jahren vor meiner PK-Entdeckung. Mein Gewicht war vor zwei Jahren bei 99kg(1,76m groß) zur Zeit bin ich bei 85 kg durch Ernährungsumstellung angelangt. Ob dass schon zu den Wirkungen des Punktes 2. geführt hat ? Meine Blutwerte waren immer in Ordnung._


ja, das ist doch was. weiter so !! ich weiss nun nicht, ob ich schon wieder von den segensreichen wirkungen gewisser naturstoffe anfangen soll ... die die eicosanoide regeln ... aber auch die steroide ... --nein, nicht schon wieder!

Aber Fettleibigkeit, PK & Aromatase -auch ne Mischung für die Pharma, Aromatasehemmer ...

grüsse, rudolf

----------


## Günter Feick

Hallo Rudolf,

könnte es sein, das Sears hier irrt, wenn er schreibt,

"Körperfett und Aromatase senken das Testosteron". 

Denn das Testosteron sinkt beim alternden Mann nicht wegen der Aromatase. Aber die Aromatase ist erhöht um einen niedrigeren Testosteronspiegel auzugleichen, damit der Östradiolspiegel gleich hoch bleibt wie bei einem jüngeren Mann. Gelingt die Verstärkung der Aromatase nicht und der ältere Mann ist auch noch Testosteron defizitär, hat er einen deutlich niedrigeren Östradiolspiegel als ein jüngerer Mann. 

Wegen Deines Hinweises, das Enzym Aromatase komme nícht in der Prostata vor, bitte ich Dich das Ärzteblatt Ausgabe 9 vom 2..02.2004, einmal anzuschauen - www.aerzteblatt.de/v4/archiv/artikel.asp?id=40747. Dort schreiben Jockenhövel, Friedrich, Lehnert und Hendrik, "Darüber hinaus verfügen zahlreiche weitere Gewebe (unter anderem Gehirn, Prostata, Knochen) über Aromataseaktivität und können so lokal aus Androgenen Östradiol herstellen".

Was denkst Du?

Günter

----------


## RuStra

Günter, 
ich danke Dir, dass Du Dich einschaltest !! 
Ich nehme hiermit mehrere mit Dir in der Vergangenheit geknüpfte Diskussions-Fäden bzgl. der Östro-Testo-usw.-Debatte wieder auf ...






> Was denkst Du?
> 
> Günter



Dass es höchste Eisenbahn ist, in meinem Kopf endlich mal mehr Grund in Bezug auf die Sexualhormone reinzubringen - wenn ich schon einen neuen 5-Jahresplan in Sachen Hormonblockade angefangen habe, gehört die Klärung all der vielen Infos bzgl. Testo, Östro usw., ihres Stoffwechsels und ihrer Wirkungen auf das Krebsgeschehen unbedingt dazu  -  also mache ich eine neue Seite:

http://www.promann-hamburg.de/TestoEstro.htm

da steht noch nix - sie wäre dann die vierte im Bunde: Hormonblockade, Diskussion der Hormonblockade, Testosteron-Ersatztherapie, Sexualhormone.





> Hallo Rudolf,
> 
>  könnte es sein, das Sears hier irrt, wenn er schreibt,
> 
>  "Körperfett und Aromatase senken das Testosteron". 
> 
>  Denn das Testosteron sinkt beim alternden Mann nicht wegen der Aromatase. Aber die Aromatase ist erhöht um einen niedrigeren Testosteronspiegel auzugleichen, damit der Östradiolspiegel gleich hoch bleibt wie bei einem jüngeren Mann. Gelingt die Verstärkung der Aromatase nicht und der ältere Mann ist auch noch Testosteron defizitär, hat er einen deutlich niedrigeren Östradiolspiegel als ein jüngerer Mann.


Klar kann Sears sich irren - gehen wir dem mal nach. Hast Du für die Kausalkette erstTestoniedrig-dannAromataseAufschalten-UMZUeinengleichhohenÖstradiol zukommen
Lit-Angaben?
Im Sinne der Aufrechterhaltung eines bestimmten TestoÖstro-Verhältnisses wäre diese Körperreaktion ungesund, sie würde die Östrogendominanz erhöhen. Relativ gesprochen aber ändert sich nichts: Um den Östrospiegel gleich hoch zu halten, wird im Ergebnis in Relation ein niedrigerer Testo-Spiegel erzeugt, denn mehr von dem Enzym, das Testo in Östro umwandelt, hinterlässt weniger Testo.




> Wegen Deines Hinweises, das Enzym Aromatase komme nícht in der Prostata vor, bitte ich Dich das Ärzteblatt Ausgabe 9 vom 2..02.2004, einmal anzuschauen - www.aerzteblatt.de/v4/archiv/artikel.asp?id=40747. Dort schreiben Jockenhövel, Friedrich, Lehnert und Hendrik, "Darüber hinaus verfügen zahlreiche weitere Gewebe (unter anderem Gehirn, Prostata, Knochen) über Aromataseaktivität und können so lokal aus Androgenen Östradiol herstellen".


Ich hatte das irgendwo gelesen, weiss aber nicht mehr wo. Also werde ich wieder bei Bonkhoff anfangen, notfalls nachfragen. Die Frage der Aromatasehemmung bei PK-Männern ist mit Sicherheit eine der Fragen, die ich in therapeutischer Hinsicht gerne weiter aufgeklärt hätte. Letzte Woche waren wir bei dem Treffen Hamburger Tumorgruppen, veranstaltet von KISS, dem Hamburger Selbsthilfe-Dachverband. Neben uns zwei PK-Hanseln waren 14 oder 16 Frauen dar, fast nur aus den verschiedensten Selbsthilfe-nach-Krebs-Stadtteilgruppen (es gibt glaube ich in HH 11 davon). Da wurde die neueste "Compliance" (Therapietreue)-Studie von AstraZeneca vorgestellt - die in ihren 2 Armen das Astra-Medikament zur Aromatasehemmung vorsah (in BEIDEN Armen !!), nur dass in dem zweiten Arm noch Astra-Info-Betreuung gemacht wird. Fragestellung: Kann es sein, dass die Frauen trotz Nebenwirkungen länger und konsequenter bei dem Medikament bleiben, wenn sie "betreut" werden?
Super, oder?

grüsse, 
ich muss jetzt erstmal zum job,
Rudolf

----------


## RuStra

dies hinzugefügt, ohne dass die o.a. Fragen systematisch erfasst und beantwortet wären - ich fand diesen text eben ...

+++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++

http://www.drsears.com/askdrsearsfea...DrSearsID=4659

Aromatase inhibitors and inflammation 


Q.  I have finished a long and difficult year of treatment for *breast cancer,* and my doctors want me to take *aromatase inhibitors* to decrease the amount of circulating estrogen in my blood. I have tried them and have the same joint *pain, muscle aches and flu-like symptoms* that so many others have. I tested all my inflammation markers, and everything is in the normal range according to your parameters, but I still think that these medications must be causing some type of inflammatory reaction. I have stopped them for now to give my body a rest and will restart at one quarter of the dose. I am taking 10 grams of fish oil as well as curcumin. Do you have any thoughts or suggestions? There are thousands of women like me who are struggling with this new recommendation that we all take these new drugs to prevent re-occurrence of the cancer. Thank you so much for your thoughts. 
_
Ich habe ein langes und schwieriges Jahr der Brustkrebs-Behandlung hinter mir und meine Ärzte haben mich gebeten, Aromatase-Hemmer zu nehmen, um die Menge des zirkulierenden Östrogens in menem Blut zu reduzieren. Ich habe diese Mittel versucht und habe diegleichen zusammenhängenden Schmerzen, in den Muskeln und Grippe-ähnliche Symptome, wie viele andere auch haben. Der Test der Entzündungsmarker erbrachte inkl. Ihrer Parameter normale Werte, aber ich glaube nach wie vor, dass diese Medikamente irgendeine Entzündungs-Reaktion hervorrufen. Ich habe die Medikamente erstmal abgesetzt, um meinem Körper eine Ruhepause zu gönnen und will mit einem Viertel der Dosis wieder beginnen. Ich nehme 10 g  Fischöl und Curcumin. Haben Sie irgendeine Idee? Es gibt tausende Frauen wie mich, die mit dieser neuen Empfehlung, diese neuen Medikamente zu nehmen, zu kämpfen haben, um ein Wiederaufkommen des Krebses vorzubeugen. Vielen Dank für Ihre Gedanken._


A.  All cancers are primarily inflammatory-driven diseases. Taking your current level of fish oil and anti-inflammatory supplements like curcumin are among your best bets to prevent a re-occurrence. One of the best ways to lower aromatose activity is to lower your percent body fat since the enzyme is highly associated with fat cells. The best way to do that is to rigorously follow the Zone Diet.

Alle Krebse sind primär entzündungs-getriebene Erkrankungen. Indem Sie das gegenwärtige Level Fischöl und anti-entzündliche Supplement wie Curcumin halten bzw. weiternehmen, sind Sie am besten abgesichert gegen eine Rezidiv-Entwicklung. Eine der besten Methoden, um die Aromatase-Aktivität zu verringern, ist den Anteil Körperfett zu reduzieren, da das Enzym hoch assoziiert ist mit den Fettzellen. Die beste Art das zu tun ist, die Zone-Ernährungsweise riogros zu befolgen.

----------


## Bernhard A.

*Hallo Rudolf !*
** 
Von Dir ein



> *LeibowitzPapier von 2006*
> *"My target level for T in men that I treat with high-dose TRT is 1,800-3,000. Thus, the essential question is not whether testosterone is beneficial or harmful to a man with previously treated prostate cancer, but*
> *whether a T of 500 is better or worse than a T of 1,800-3,000. Obviously, that question has never been studied."*
> 
> *wobei es hier nicht ng/ml sind, sondern ng/dl, aber das ist ja, nur mit 10 multipliziert, das gleiche range: 440 to 710 ng/dl*



Entsprechen die obenstehenden 3,000 wirklich 3000 ng/ml ? Wenn ich die 24 Fallbeispiele auf Deiner Homepage durchlese glaube ich es fast. Leider finde ich in keinem Schreiben von Leibowitz eine Einheit hinter seinen Zahlen !
Nachstehend habe ich einmal die Umrechnungstabelle zwischen den beiden gebräuchlichen Maßeinheiten für Testosteron beigefügt.

_Umrechnung von Testosteron-Werten_
_1 nmol/l = 28,8 ng/dl (d = Dezi- ist 0,1). 1 nmol/l = 0,288 ng/ml (m = Milli- ist 0,001). 1 ng/ml = 3,47 nmol/l._ 
_Also Normalwerte Testosteron beim Mann lt. Dr. Rimkus:_ 
_3 ng/ml bis 10 ng/ml = 10,4 nmol/l bis 34,7 nmol/l,_
_Kastratniveau < 0,2 ng/ml, das entspricht Kastratniveau = 0,69 nmol/l._
_>_
Gruß
Bernhard A.

----------


## RuStra

> Entsprechen die obenstehenden 3,000 wirklich 3000 ng/ml ? Wenn ich die 24 Fallbeispiele auf Deiner Homepage durchlese glaube ich es fast. Leider finde ich in keinem Schreiben von Leibowitz eine Einheit hinter seinen Zahlen !


hallo Bernhard,

ich sehe das an der Zahl 500, die Leibowitz ja als Gegen- gleich Normalwert anführt: Er stellt dem Normalwert den durch TET herbeigeführten gegenüber. So sagt er es auch in dem Vortrag vom März.

In jedem Fall geht es um den Vorschlag, einen therapeutisch herbeigeführten hohen bis sehr hohen Testosteron-Pegel zur Kontrolle fortgeschrittenen, gar hormoninsensitiven PKs einzusetzen - etwas, das wir auf keinen Fall links liegen lassen können.

Wir sollten die Fragen, die sich in diesem Zusammenhang stellen, aufwerfen bzw. erstmal sammeln (habe gerade auch noch den Doping-Zweiteiler im Ersten gesehen).

Da es sich hier sicher nicht um eine eigenständige, unabhängige Therapie-Option, sondern um eine ergänzende Massnahme unter bestimmten Umständen handelt: Welches sind die Einschluss- bzw. Ausschluss-Kriterien? 
good  night,
Rudolf

----------


## Berntt

Hallo,
wenn Testosteronsubstitution garnicht so wachstumsfördernd für das Prostatacarcinom sein soll, wieso fürchtet man denn das sog. Flare-up Phenomen durch kurzzeitige Erhöhung des Testosteronspiegels nach LR-RH Antagonistengabe ? Ich kann mich noch erinnern, dass Urologen die LH-RH Antagonisten ohne gleichzeitige gabe von Androgenrezeptorblockern verabreichten, hier im Forum Kunstfehler vorgeworfen wurden.

Ich bin jetzt gerade am Anfang einer Therapiepause der intermittierenden Androgenblockade. Ich würde gerne meinen Testosteronspiegel jetzt durch Testosteronersatztherapie schneller anheben, aber ehrlich gesagt wage ich es nicht, da mehrere z.Zt. asymptomatischen Knochenmetastasen in der Wirbelsäule bekannt sind. 

Das Risiko einer akuten Knochenmarkskompression nach Testosterongaben ist wohl auch schwer abzuschätzen, da es keine Erfahrungswerte gibt. Darum wird sich auch kein Arzt zu einer Empfehlung ( Ausser vielleicht Leibowitz) hinreissen lassen, sondern aus Sicherheitsgründen wohl eher abraten. Ich muss es also allein entscheiden. Ich wäre für Ratschläge oder Erfahrungsberichte dankbar.

Gruss Berntt



Auszug aus Internetartikel:
"Nachteil ist, dass initial aufgrund eines passageren Testosteronanstiegs eine Kombination mit Anti- Androgenen erforderlich ist, da sonst mit einem Flare-up-Phänomen (*Knochenschmerzen, Harnstauung, Rückenmark-Kompression und auch Todesfällen*) gerechnet werden muss. 
Um das Flare-up-Phänomen zu vermeiden, wird der Einsatz von Cyproteronacetat 300 mg i.m. pro Woche oder Flutamid 750 ml oral pro Tag vier bis sieben Tage vor der LH-RH-Analoga-Therapie empfohlen"

----------


## RuStra

> Ich bin jetzt gerade am Anfang einer Therapiepause der intermittierenden Androgenblockade. Ich würde gerne meinen Testosteronspiegel jetzt durch Testosteronersatztherapie schneller anheben, aber ehrlich gesagt wage ich es nicht, da mehrere z.Zt. asymptomatischen Knochenmetastasen in der Wirbelsäule bekannt sind. 
> 
> Das Risiko einer akuten Knochenmarkskompression nach Testosterongaben ist wohl auch schwer abzuschätzen, da es keine Erfahrungswerte gibt. Darum wird sich auch kein Arzt zu einer Empfehlung ( Ausser vielleicht Leibowitz) hinreissen lassen, sondern aus Sicherheitsgründen wohl eher abraten. Ich muss es also allein entscheiden. Ich wäre für Ratschläge oder Erfahrungsberichte dankbar.
> 
> Gruss Berntt


was für den TET-versuch sprechen würde:
1. wenn deine knochenmetastasen nach der eichorn'schen erfahrung es zulassen, s. den unterschied osteoblastisch / klastisch
2. dass du vorher eine HB gemacht hast
3. dass du ganz generell vorbehandelt bist
4. dass  du  bei den leibowitz'schen  24 fällen  sicher den  ein  oder anderen  vorbild-fall  hast 

 zum flare-up:
es war schon immer erstaunlich, dass leibowitz auch das anders sieht. auch hier sollten wir den erfahrungswerten des doctor L. hinterherspüren ...

grüsse,
rudolf

----------


## RuStra

> Ich nehme hiermit mehrere mit Dir in der Vergangenheit geknüpfte Diskussions-Fäden bzgl. der Östro-Testo-usw.-Debatte wieder auf ...


Hatten wir dieses von Frau Dr.Fryda schon diskutiert ?


"Die Sexualhormone können im übrigen ebenfalls zu Therapie von Tumoren verwendet werden, welche davon abhängig sind, also zur Behandlung von Ovarial-, Uterus- und Mamma-Karzinomen, Prostata- und Hodenkrebsen, und zwar als Mittel zur ständigen Veränderung des Tumor-Milieus, wobei sich mir die sicher sehr anfechtbaren Methode bewährt hat, zum Beispiel 

1.Östrogen, 
2.Anti-Östrogene (Novaldex), 
3.Gelbkörperhormon 
im regelmässigen Wechsel von jeweils 1 Woche zu g


*Bei den männlichen Patienten Testosteron und Östrogen im Wechsel.*

Ganz offensichtlich können Tumorzellen diese ständige Veränderung des Hormonspiegels nicht ertragen, denn diese Methode hat sich erstaunlich bewährt in den von mir behandelten, zum Teil inkurablen Fällen.

Auch hat es sich sehr häufig bewährt, Patientinnen nach der Menopause, die an anderenTumoren litten, wie zum Beispiel Magen- oder Kolon-Krebs, eine leichte Substitution mit Östrogenen und Gelbkörperhormonen in einem physiologischen Wechsel zu verordnen, da eine solche Therapie nciht nur die Psyche erheblich aufhellen, sondern ausserdem noch als Anabolikum wirken und die Bildung von Skelett-Metastasen hinhalten kann."
(W.Fryda, Adrenalinmangel als Ursache der Krebsentstehung, 6.Auflage, 2004)

----------


## RuStra

Durch Hinweis aus wissenschaft-aktuell 
hier eine Studie vom Johns Hopkins, die in die HB-Debatte gut reinpasst.
Zuerst, was Joachim Czichos geschrieben hat,
dann den Abstract

grüsse,
Rudolf

+++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++

Prostatakrebs: Anti-Hormontherapie könnte Metastasen begünstigen 
[Krebsforschung]

Baltimore (USA) - Testosteron fördert das Wachstum von Prostatakrebs. 
Daher besteht eine verbreitete Form der Therapie in einer so genannten 
Androgen-Deprivation. Dabei blockiert man die Wirkung der männlichen 
Sexualhormone. Amerikanische Forscher fanden jetzt Hinweise darauf, dass 
diese Behandlung die Produktion eines Proteins verstärkt, das die 
Ausbreitung der Krebszellen im Körper begünstigt. Es wäre aber voreilig, 
zum jetzigen Zeitpunkt generell von einer Anti-Hormontherapie abzuraten. 
Zunächst müsste der Befund bestätigt und genauer analysiert werden, 
schreiben die Mediziner im Fachblatt "Cancer Research".

"Unsere Ergebnisse weisen darauf hin, dass der Spiegel an Nestin 
ansteigt, wenn den Prostatakrebszellen die Androgene entzogen werden. 
Das könnte die Zellen dazu anregen, Metastasen zu bilden", sagt David 
Berman von der Johns Hopkins University in Baltimore. Er und seine 
Kollegen untersuchten die Produktion des für bestimmte Stammzellen 
typischen Proteins Nestin in Kulturen menschlicher Prostatakrebszellen. 
In Zellen aus Gewebeproben von lokal begrenzten Tumoren war das 
Nestin-Gen ausgeschaltet. In den Krebszellen von Patienten mit 
Metastasen dagegen bewirkte das aktive Gen die Herstellung des Proteins. 
Diese Patienten waren durch Hormonentzug behandelt worden.

Weitere Versuche mit Zellkulturen bestätigten die Vermutung, dass ein 
Mangel an Testosteron die Nestinbildung verstärkt. Nestin erleichtert es 
den Krebszellen, sich aus dem Tumorzellverband zu lösen, in andere 
Gewebe einzudringen und neue Tumore zu bilden. Indem die Forscher die 
Nestinproduktion durch RNA-Interferenz blockierten, verloren die Zellen 
wieder die Fähigkeit zur Metastasenbildung, wie Tierversuche zeigten. 
Auf das Tumorwachstum selbst hatte der Nestinspiegel keinen Einfluss. 
Unbestritten sei, dass die Androgen-Deprivation das Tumorwachstum 
bremst, so die Forscher. Möglicherweise müsse aber diese Therapie durch 
zusätzliche Maßnahmen ergänzt werden, um der Entstehung von Metastasen 
entgegenzuwirken. (wsa071001czi1)

Autor: Joachim Czichos
Quelle: Johns Hopkins University


++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++

: Cancer Res. 2007 Oct 1;67(19):9199-206. 

*Roles for the stem cell associated intermediate filament nestin in prostate cancer migration and metastasis.*

Kleeberger W, Bova GS, Nielsen ME, Herawi M, Chuang AY, Epstein JI, Berman DM.

Departments of Pathology, Urology, and Oncology and Health Information Sciences, The Johns Hopkins University School of Medicine, Baltimore, Maryland.

The intermediate filament protein Nestin identifies stem/progenitor cells in adult tissues, but the *function of Nestin is poorly understood. 
*
We investigated Nestin expression and function in common lethal cancers. Nestin mRNA was detected in cell lines from small cell lung, and breast cancers, and particularly elevated in cell lines derived from prostate cancer metastases. 


Whereas the androgen-independent lines *PC3*, *22RV1*, and *DU145* *all expressed Nestin transcripts* under standard culture conditions, 

the androgen-dependent line *LnCaP* expressed Nestin *only on androgen withdrawal.* 


We *confirmed associations of Nestin expression, androgen withdrawal, and metastatic potential* by immunohistochemical analysis of samples from *254 prostate cancer patients. 
*

Cytoplasmic Nestin protein was readily identifiable in prostate cancer cells from 75% of patients with lethal androgen-independent disease, even in cancer sampled from the prostate itself. 

However, Nestin expression was *undetectable in localized androgen-deprived tumors and in metastases without prior androgen deprivation.* 

To address its function, we reduced Nestin levels with short hairpin RNAs, markedly inhibiting in vitro migration and invasion in prostate cancer cells but leaving cell growth intact. Nestin knockdown also diminished metastases 5-fold compared with controls despite uncompromised tumorigenicity at the site of inoculation. 

These results *specify a function for Nestin in cell motility and identify a novel pathway for prostate cancer metastasis.* Activity of this pathway may be selected by the extraprostatic environment or, as supported by our data, may originate within the prostate after androgen deprivation. 
Further dissection of this novel Nestin migration pathway may lead to strategies to prevent and neutralize metastatic spread. [Cancer Res 2007;67(19):9199-206].

PMID: 17909025 [PubMed - in process]

----------


## RuStra

da ich erneut auf diese Veröffentlichung vom Johns Hopkins hingewiesen wurde, 
möchte ich doch mal die Frage aufwerfen, ob man das Nestin nicht messen kann. Denn Joachim Czichos hatte in wisschenschaft-aktuell geschrieben:




> Indem die Forscher die Nestinproduktion durch RNA-Interferenz blockierten, verloren die Zellen wieder die Fähigkeit zur Metastasenbildung, wie Tierversuche zeigten.


Nun darf man sicher davon ausgehen, dass der Nestin-Weg nicht der einzige Metastasierungs-Weg ist - aber immerhin würden Messung und Hemmung immer dann helfen, wenn die PK-Zellen diesen Metastasierungs-Weg eingeschlagen haben.

Grüsse,
Rudolf

----------


## RalfDm

> Entsprechen die obenstehenden 3,000 wirklich 3000 ng/ml ?


Hallo,

ich bin durch Rudolfs Beitrag von heute wieder auf diesen thread und Bernhards Frage von damals (August 2007) gestoßen. 
Dr. Leibowitz gibt den Testosteronspiegel, wie in USA üblich, in *ng/dl* an, das ergibt einen *hundertfach* (nicht *zehn*fach, wie Bernhard meinte) höheren Zahlenwert als ng/ml.
Die "3,000" sind also 30 ng/ml, immer noch ein stattlicher Wert, aber nicht mehr so astronomisch hoch.

Ralf

----------


## Friedhelm

Hallo zusammen,

leider ist mir diese Diskussion hier zu komplziert geworden, so dass ich den Überblick verloren habe.

Nach OP und ST habe ich seit März 2007 die iADT3 beendet, wobei ich mich da an Dr. Strum orientiert habe und fühlte mich dabei doch eigentlich ganz gut. Mein PSA ist seit der Zeit < 0,01 ng/ml. Nach dem ich nun einiges über zuviel oder zuwenig oder mehr Testosteron gelesen habe, ist mir wieder klarer, das dauernder Testosteronentzug wohl doch hormonrefraktären PK fördert. Daher iADT. Ob jetzt mehr Testo gut wäre ist mir nicht klar. Euch aber glaube ich auch nicht, oder?

Zur iADT und zur DHB gehört jedoch in den Zykluspausen auch die Erhaltungstherapie mit Proscar oder Avodard. D.h. aber ich entziehe dem PK auf Dauer eine 5 - 10 fach bessere "Nahrung" als es Testosteron darstellt. Hat jemand Informationen, wie sich denn das auf die Neigung des PK auswirkt hormonrefraktär zu werden?

vG und alles Gute, besonder für das neue Jahr

Friedhelm

----------


## Reinardo

Hallo Friedhelm. M.E. machst Du Dir viel zu viele Gedanken. Wenn Dein PSA-Wert seit März < 0,1 ist, was willst Du dann noch? Da würde ich den PK erst mal vergessen.
Dauerhafter Testosteron-Entzug führt zu einer hormonrefraktären Situation nur dann, wenn schon zum Diagnose-Zeitpunkt hormonresistente Krebszellen vorhanden waren, die dann trotz Hormontherapie weiter wachsen und nach Forschungen Tribukaits (cytopathologe) sogar einen Wachstumsvorteil erhalten.
Sollte es zu einem signifikanten Wiederanstieg des PSA kommen, würde ich vor erneutem Beginn einer Hormontherapie erst einmal eine DNA-Analyse des Biopsie-Materials machen lassen. 
Gruss, Reinardo

PS. Unter der von Dir mitgeteilten Adresse kann ich zwar die interessante Historie von R.R.Damm nachlesen, finde aber nicht die deinige. Wo steht das denn da?

----------


## Friedhelm

Hallo Reinardo,

danke für Deine Antwort.




> Hallo Friedhelm. M.E. machst Du Dir viel zu viele Gedanken. Wenn Dein PSA-Wert seit März < 0,1 ist, was willst Du dann noch? Da würde ich den PK erst mal vergessen.


Ich bin zZ ja auch ganz zufrieden und hoffe, dass es so bleiben wird.

Aber trotzdem stelle ich mir die Frage ob es denn evtl. genauso falsch ist dauerhaft einen 5-alpha- Reduktasehemmer zu nehmen, wie es falsch ist, dauerhaft einen Testosteronentzug zu machen.




> PS. Unter der von Dir mitgeteilten Adresse kann ich zwar die interessante Historie von R.R.Damm nachlesen, finde aber nicht die deinige. Wo steht das denn da?


Ich weiß nicht genau was Du wo suchst, aber meine PK - Historie ist da zu finden wie ich es beschrieben habe:

*PK-Historie*: Meine PK - Historie ist immer aktuell zu finden unter:
http://www.shg-pk-geldern.de
Pk - Verläufe von uns
Teilnehmer A 
Andererseits wüßte ich gerne wo Du das von R.R.Damm gefunden hast. Das ist ja da evtl. falsch.

vG

Friedhelm

----------


## Reinardo

Hallo Friedhelm. Danke für den Hinweis. Jetzt habe ich es auch gefunden. Ich hatte übersehen, dass es unter "weitere Links" noch  weiter geht und man scrollen kann. Den Bericht R.R. Damm findest  Du unter "weitere Links" DHB Erfahrungsbericht = Sehr interessanter Bericht eines Betroffenen, der sich anstelle . . . zur DHB entschlossen hat". Da ich auch die DHB gemacht habe, war es auch für mich sehr interessant zu lesen und bin gespannt, wie es weitergeht.
Ich nehme seit Ende der DHB auch tgl. 1 Tablette Proscar, sehe darin nur einen hemmenden Effekt auf das Gesamtwachstum des Krebses, ohne Einfluss auf das Heranwachsen einer Teilpopulation, die schleichend zur Aneuploidie führt. Granatapfel-Elixier nehme ich auch (tgl. 1 Esslöffel) und stelle auch eine Wirkung fest. Diese resultiert aus dem im Elixier (nicht im Saft!) enthaltenen pflanzlichen Östrogen, welches, wie ich bei einem Experten gelesen habe, auf den Krebs eine grössere Breitenwirkung hat als  Hormontherapie. 
Ich wünsche Dir guten Jahreswechsel und dass Du es schaffst, alle guten Vorsätze für das neue Jahr in die Tat umzusetzen.
Gruss, Reinardo

----------

